# Professional Painting Tip of the Day



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What tips have you learned in your experience as a professional painter that you wish you knew earlier? What simple things do you do that save you time, effort, money, or just makes life easier for you? 

Let's learn from each other and share our tips! To keep this thread going come back each day to share a tip and read the latest posts.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Do a walk-through with the customer before starting the job to point out existing damage, previous paint splatter and overspray on the house can save you lots of trouble at the end.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Take pictures of old damage and old paint splatters from the last painter.

Make sure the pics are time stamped

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Carry around a digital tape recorder during an estimate. Even if it doesn't work.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

When painting a high foyer cut twice then roll twice. Saves from getting ladder marks in fresh paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

here's a few links to swell your professional tips catalog

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/post-painting-tip-244/

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/prep-tips-anyone-1307/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/lets-post-some-tips-bring-new-customers-26408/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/asking-tips-bidding-job-22291/

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/tips-tricks-saving-17852/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/tips-tricks-tools-19249/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/tips-glazing-windows-12005/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/estimating-tips-repaints-12767/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-members-visitors-so-you-think-you-want-painting-contractor-2879/

prolly by now a whole PT sub section could be created with these threads


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> here's a few links to swell your professional tips catalog
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/post-painting-tip-244/
> 
> ...


Not everyone has 25,335 posts on PT you know. 

#getalife


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Think about retirement and plan for it from day 1.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Box your paint. Don't count on two different gallons from any paint store to be the exactly same color. 

I've known this since I was a wee apprentice, but I get complacent sometimes. Did it today with a blue bedroom :wallbash:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

As simple as it sounds, use the right tool for the job. I bet I've wasted a year of my life trying to, "make it work", with tools that I had laying around, cuz I was either too broke, too cheap, or not proactive enough. Good tools don't just save money, they save time, a commodity much more precious IMO. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Not everyone has 25,335 posts on PT you know.
> 
> #getalife


tough day in the sun, Edgar ? Ah, so nice to see the sun setting.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Stay the hell off PT during the work day. You'll get more actual work accomplished and make more money. :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Stay the hell off PT during the work day. You'll get more actual work accomplished and make more money. :yes: :whistling2:


who still works ?

Oh here's a tip, plan for retirement EARLY. Skimp and save and be a cheap skate during your prime years to build that nest egg. 

SERIOUSLY


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't be a douche


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Stay the hell off PT during the work day. You'll get more actual work accomplished and make more money. :yes: :whistling2:


Says the guy with more than 10000 posts.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> tough day in the sun, Edgar ? Ah, so nice to see the sun setting.


I only do interiors.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I only do interiors.


me too, bro.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I only do interiors.


Took the wind out of that sail:boat:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

These are few things that I make efforts to improve on:

-Have a plan

-Organize myself

-Maintain inventory and equipment

-Delegate whenever possible

-Pace myself

-Have a hobby

-Get plenty of rest


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Buy quality brushes, roller covers, ladders, tape, etc. You may spend a little more but they will make your work easier and better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> These are few things that I make efforts to improve on:
> 
> -Have a plan
> 
> ...


Nice badge . Are you painting a Homedepot??

#YouCanDoItWeCanHelp


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Box your paint. Don't count on two different gallons from any paint store to be the exactly same color.
> 
> I've known this since I was a wee apprentice, but I get complacent sometimes. Did it today with a blue bedroom :wallbash:


Sometimes we have to re-train ourselves. As long as you're boxing paint, you might as well pour it through a strainer too!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nice badge . Are you painting a Homedepot??
> 
> #YouCanDoItWeCanHelp


You're so freakin astute RAP! 

Now that I'm stuck with a badge banner under my username, I felt obligated to submit something to the pro tip thread. Fame and fortune really is a burden.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

What ya gonna spend the loot on?


----------



## phillyholiday (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't make a mess and always get a deposit. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> What ya gonna spend the loot on?


I'm going to purchase a book on the formulation of paints, and literature on faux finishes and wood staining.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

phillyholiday said:


> Don't make a mess and always get a deposit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


very good tip!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

learn the value of your work ... and bid right

the #1 thing you need is to learn your numbers


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When starting out (or when you don't have any time), use one of these to do your bids:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You're so freakin astute RAP!
> 
> Now that I'm stuck with a badge banner under my username, I felt obligated to submit something to the pro tip thread. Fame and fortune really is a burden.


Now you know the curse we mods labor under.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Doing Facility Management on the vessels I serve on I have been given countless stencil jobs.

This is my tip on perfect stenciling. Have all the different size stencils, spray paint & chip brushes you need.

My tip for perfect stencils is graph paper. Do a mock up on graph paper 1st and it will save you in the long run later.

Nothing looks worse on a 8 figure piece of equipment than a jacked up stencil.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Keep dipping and keep a light hand with everything you. Drag a drop like your linus from peanuts with a blanket


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Clearlycut said:


> Keep dipping and keep a light hand with everything you. Drag a drop like your linus from peanuts with a blanket


Clearcut!:yes:


----------



## RedOak (Nov 17, 2012)

dont rush it. take your time and do each job right, like you want someone to do for you


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

when I was younger I wish I focused on a very small crew with me working one job at time and just saving money. Instead I was worried about growing and running lots of crews not making crap.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> when I was younger I wish I focused on a very small crew with me working one job at time and just saving money. Instead I was worried about growing and running lots of crews not making crap.


Forget about gross...it's all about net.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

If the wall space between two frames requires an art brush just use green tape and your regular brush.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Only work in states that dont require licensing


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Before masking an exterior to spray the body, consider whether or not the new window trim color would cover more easily over the existing trim color, (and if so, mask window & frame).

or 

would the new window trim color cover better over the new body color you're about to spray, (if so, mask only the glass. 

This saves time brushing trim in fewer coats after body is sprayed. 

Same principle applies to doors. 




Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

when hiring family increase the time needed to complete the job ... 
they seem to work slower


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

get paid in cash whenever possible!

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

always pad Corian when using tools above it


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> always pad Corian when using tools above it


Ohh god!! What did you break know?? :whistling2:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

If you don't have one already, consider adding a website and/or Facebook page (even if it is just a place to showcase your work) to help add to the credibility of your business.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ohh god!! What did you break now?? :whistling2:


NOTHING.

The voices told me to do so, and I listened. If I hadn't . . . . . .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Only work in states that dont require licensing


Says the guy from _"The republic of Cali"_. :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Says the guy from _"The republic of Cali"_. :whistling2:


I have a sneaking suspicion that Gabe posted that ironically.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Gabe posted that ironically.


Gabe ???


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Gabe ???


I know, color me shocked.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

lol.......

Back to the op....... Become a blog writer for painttalk.com, they need some experience in there. You could add too your credentials that your a blogger for painttalk. :notworthy:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Quality customers are the whole thing. Without these, forget it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

1. Buy a hyde RVT quick reach pole for exteriors. They are sweet. 

2. Buy an 18 inch roller for interiors. They are also sweet.

3. Make sure they are microfiber. They make the above, sweeter.

4. I was going to put something about where to _not_ buy your paint, but don't want to turn this into one of those threads.

5. Come up with some sort of pricing system. Even if it sucks to begin with, over time you will learn where the errors are and where to tweak it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> 1. Buy a hyde RVT quick reach pole for exteriors. They are sweet.
> 
> 2. Buy an 18 inch roller for interiors. They are also sweet.
> 
> ...


I think this may well be one of the best tips in this thread. 

Hand in hand with #5: track your production. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. Sure, you can use an app on a smartphone or tablet, but it can be as simple as keeping a note card with you to write down dimensions, time, etc. Use that information to fine tune your pricing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Besides affirming Gough's tip about keeping track of production rates 

here's a body preservation tip, wear knee pads from the beginning.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Always double check your figures and your math on your estimates


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Besides affirming Gough's tip about keeping track of production rates
> 
> here's a body preservation tip, wear knee pads from the beginning.


"Be kind to your knees, you'll miss them when they're gone". -Mary Schmich, erroneously attributed to Kurt Vonnegut.

I'd make an analogous case for earplugs....


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Never spray without a reseporateor even if you are outside...


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Learn about dew point and surface temps.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

RH said:


> When starting out (or when you don't have any time), use one of these to do your bids:


 this made my day


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Get as much information from Painttalk and then adapt it to suit your needs


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

always remember what rung of the ladder you are on


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> always remember what rung of the ladder you are on


really
and also remember which way is the front when stepping off the top of your 3 footer:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> really
> and also remember which way is the front when stepping off the top of your 3 footer:whistling2:


Just one more reason to use double-sided stepladders.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Speaking of ladders, never move the ladder so the bottom step is near the tray or bucket :whistling2: 


how many times now, arch ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Use vacation time from your main job that has benefits for a sidejob. 

That way you can undercut the other guys and get paid double at the same time!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> Speaking of ladders, never move the ladder so the bottom step is near the tray or bucket :whistling2:
> 
> 
> how many times now, arch ?


Speaking of trays my ex boss told me always shuffle your feet along the floor when rolling. That way if you forget where your tray is you're not going to step in it because you'll shuffle into it.

I actually do do this, and yes I look like a fool, but a fool who hasn't stepped in a paint tray.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hotwing7 said:


> Speaking of trays my ex boss told me always shuffle your feet along the floor when rolling. That way if you forget where your tray is you're not going to step in it because you'll shuffle into it.
> 
> I actually do do this, and yes I look like a fool, but a fool who hasn't stepped in a paint tray.


I don't pick my feet up ENOUGH, and am forever tripping over my drops. 

Damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I shuffle cause I'm old


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

Paint more, post less. Spend your PT time after your kids are in bed.


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep your van tidy and organised so it's easier to find stuff and saves a lot of time.

Wait.... That's what my wife told me last week..


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

hotwing7 said:


> Speaking of trays my ex boss told me always shuffle your feet along the floor when rolling. That way if you forget where your tray is you're not going to step in it because you'll shuffle into it.
> 
> I actually do do this, and yes I look like a fool, but a fool who hasn't stepped in a paint tray.


I always keep the roller bucket behind me...never step in it if you are working away from it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

When doing exteriors, you cannot have too many pieces of cardboard. They are great for putting down on the ground next to the bottom of the walls. If spraying, no overspray on grass. If rolling, roller goes down and touches cardboard...no dirt or junk on roller. Cardboard shields often can be stapled behind fascia or wedged so that spraying can be done without holding and moving a shield. I really found this out when spraying gutters and fascia (and two garage doors) on my last exterior. It took longer to clean out my sprayer than it did to staple cardboard shields and do the spraying. Extremely efficient.

Oh, and when doing spraying/brushing on French doors, garage doors, or any doors with glass panels, brushing Liquid Mask on the glass beforehand (I like two quick coats) allows you to take all the painstaking accuracy out of the equation. Just brush those mullions/muntins as fast as you can, and get paint all over the masked glass. Or spray the entire door including the glass. When dry, just use a new blade on your box cutter and score in the borders. The stuff peels away very easily. The more paint you get on the liquid mask, the better the stuff peels. Definitely a time saver.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

throbak said:


> Paint more, post less. Spend your PT time after your kids are in bed.


always take time out of your workday to post the above.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> When doing exteriors, you cannot have too many pieces of cardboard. They are great for putting down on the ground next to the bottom of the walls. If spraying, no overspray on grass. If rolling, roller goes down and touches cardboard...no dirt or junk on roller. Cardboard shields often can be stapled behind fascia or wedged so that spraying can be done without holding and moving a shield. I really found this out when spraying gutters and fascia (and two garage doors) on my last exterior. It took longer to clean out my sprayer than it did to staple cardboard shields and do the spraying. Extremely efficient.
> 
> .















You could write a painting book entitled '101 uses for cardboard'. I use it for something almost every day. I also keep my eyes peeled for big nice pieces of cardboard, Very handy for spraying stuff like pickets an lattice. 
Thin, smooth cardboard is good for buffing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> always take time out of your workday to post the above.


I was going to say, so your kids are in bed @ 3:41?


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

My kids go to school now. I used to keep em in the back of the van, til someone turned me in. Seriously, how much time's in 6,000 and 25,000 posts?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

throbak said:


> . Seriously, how much time's in 6,000 and 25,000 posts?


how many minutes have elapsed since 2007 and 2008 ?

and in Chris' defense, how long does it take to write four to six words ?

I heard somewhere in my youth, "Judge not, that ye be not judged. "


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> always take time out of your workday to post the above.


lol!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> how many minutes have elapsed since 2007 and 2008 ?
> 
> and in Chris' defense, how long does it take to write four to six words ?
> 
> I heard somewhere in my youth, "Judge not, that ye be not judged. "


plus, I am doing it when the whole world is asleep:whistling2:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Oh, and when doing spraying/brushing on French doors, garage doors, or any doors with glass panels, brushing Liquid Mask on the glass beforehand (I like two quick coats) allows you to take all the painstaking accuracy out of the equation. Just brush those mullions/muntins as fast as you can, and get paint all over the masked glass. Or spray the entire door including the glass. When dry, just use a new blade on your box cutter and score in the borders. The stuff peels away very easily. The more paint you get on the liquid mask, the better the stuff peels. Definitely a time saver.


Help me understand the time-saving aspect here, especially when applying two coats of liquid mask. Don't you need to be just as accurate in your application of it as you are with paint? Or, if you can get it on the mullions or other painting surface, will the paint be just as sound as it would be otherwise? Scratching my head here.

Edit: I watched this video and I see you can get it anywhere and apparently it sticks to everything except metal, glass or _glossy_ surfaces. So, are we really expecting this product to adhere to non-glossy surfaces? As well as paint or primer? What about mutil-faceted mullions previously painted in semigloss or gloss? In reality, how well is every little facet getting scuffed? Probably well enough for primer or paint, but well enough for something to peel off glossy surfaces?

Asking the questions because I'm interested in the product and any potential time-savers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjBdL6dojDU





Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

We put shingles on the ground to protect grass and concrete from overspray. We also use them up dormers upside down. They stay put and keep the roof clean. One bundle of cheap shingles that can be reused over and over has lasted us a couple seasons.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you overlap the shingles or tape the seams? I'm having a hard time understanding how it wouldn't blast through the seam or leave an uneven line at the bottom


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you overlap the shingles or tape the seams? I'm having a hard time understanding how it wouldn't blast through the seam or leave an uneven line at the bottom


We overlap them if the line doesn't need to be "dead on." Example: along grass at the bottom of foundation. Also, on a roof line dormer, the line can be that 1/16"-1/8"th off because of the flashing that it butts up against. If the line needs to be absolutely perfect, tape the seams. 9 times out of 10 when we use this method, the line that is 1/8" off doesn't matter. For the crisp line, use tape.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> Help me understand the time-saving aspect here, especially when applying two coats of liquid mask. Don't you need to be just as accurate in your application of it as you are with paint? Or, if you can get it on the mullions or other painting surface, will the paint be just as sound as it would be otherwise? Scratching my head here.
> 
> Edit: I watched this video and I see you can get it anywhere and apparently it sticks to everything except metal, glass or _glossy_ surfaces. So, are we really expecting this product to adhere to non-glossy surfaces? As well as paint or primer? What about mutil-faceted mullions previously painted in semigloss or gloss? In reality, how well is every little facet getting scuffed? Probably well enough for primer or paint, but well enough for something to peel off glossy surfaces?
> 
> ...


I prefer to apply two coats because this insures that the liquid mask/paint peels easily. It is designed to go over the painted surface. However, I try not to get much of it on the mullions/muntins. If I get some on I just feather it. You don't have be precise with it. Nor do you have to worry about precise cutting in with a brush when painting the mullions. That is what makes using it such a time saver. Literally, as fast as you can brush it on the glass and as fast as you can brush paint on all those strips of wood trim...compare that to the time taping off the glass, or using an edger, or messing with a razor blade to scrape paint off glass.

The product I use is Liquid Mask and Seal, a Jasco product. I ordered it through Sherwin Williams. I think a gallon cost around $50 after my discount. 

It is not meant for etched, stained, or tinted glass. And I prefer to use it as a glass masker, not a primer. Again, Jasco claimes you can spray it on as a primer, but I don't do this. Jasco also claims it can be put on smooth metal. 

It dries from a milky color to clear in about 30 minutes (faster if sun is beating down upon the surface). 

I share your concerns about how paint bonds to it, that is why I keep from getting it on the surfaces to be painted to a minimum. I used some earlier in the week and it worked great. 

Common sense goes a long way here. For example, if you run up against some glass panes that have a poor glazing/caulking job with them, you need to get that taken care of first before using this product. You won't be able to score and remove this stuff leaving razor sharp lines if the glazing or caulking is crooked. Just prep the doors for painting and then apply this on the panes first. I really don't see how it couldn't save time.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I just wanted to add that this stuff has a fairly strong primer smell, quite similar to Zinsser Bullsye 1 2 3. Maybe that will allay some fears regarding this product's ability to go onto surfaces to be painted.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

If your repainting a home that has vertical blinds that are to be thrown out........


You can pull them off the windows, pull the vertical blinds apart. They are strong enough to push/slide down between (skirting) baseboard and carpet. If the carpet is not coming out it saves getting fluff in your paint!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

My tip of the day: Give up stripping decks.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40. 
So I guess my tip is ......be older?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40.
> So I guess my tip is ......be older?


and pay attention to what works...and what doesn't.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40.
> So I guess my tip is ......be older?


Lol. I've already taken your advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40.
> So I guess my tip is ......be older?


I'm damn near 70 how much older?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40.
> So I guess my tip is ......be older?


this is what I do and ennables me to have a fulltime position elsewhere with good benefits.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

from these last few posts, the lesson to be learned is - slow down before you crash and burn. Leave something left in the tank for a nice long drive down Retirement Parkway.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U




There is NO substance abuse anywhere in that arena.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Good painting tips...


----------



## Cosworth (Apr 8, 2010)

Coat your shields with SW anti graffiti and never worry about cleaning your shields again.
It's about the only thing that stuff is good for.


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

Always be honest, hungry, and humble.
Never be cheap on anything when it comes to integrity, quality, and performance.


Quality isn't expensive, it's priceless!


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I keep a quart of ultra flat ceiling paint tinted to the color of joint compound. 
When a textured ceiling gets bumped it makes for an easy touch-up. It also works well to touch-up with after killing a water stain.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes you're not the right fit for a potential customer, and that's ok!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Small two or three day jobs are where the money is for me as a one man operation. Too small for crews so most of the "big boys" in town don't even bid on these jobs. Easy 600-700 a day plus. Everyone is happy, and if I finish Wednesday, I can take Thursday and Friday off if I want. At 55, I don't have to work every second of every day like I did in my 30 and 40.
> 
> So I guess my tip is ......be older?



Boy that sounds pretty good right about now!! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------

